
The Flaws of “Subscription Fatigue”, “SVOD Fatigue”, and the “Streaming Wars - yarapavan
https://www.matthewball.vc/all/misnomers
======
c0nsilienc3
I skimmed the whole thing, but I don't agree with the author when he says
subscription fatigue should really be called spending fatigue. Nor do I agree
with the burden being irrelevant whether you do a subscription or a one-time
cost.

The first example that comes to mind is what Adobe did, causing it to lose
some business, but overall increase profits: switching to a subscription
model. I think around 10 years ago or so I paid about $150 for Lightroom. For
the last 4-5 years, since Adobe switched to subscriptions, I've paid more than
quadruple that just to have access to Lightroom and Photoshop.

